
Why Klout Should Not Be A Synonym For Influence - nlwhittemore
http://www.waxingunlyrical.com/2011/02/18/why-klout-should-not-be-a-synonym-for-influence/
======
nlwhittemore
I think Klout is doing really interesting stuff and I love how much they're
sharing about their methodology and ideas on their blog, but I like how this
post refocuses our eyes on the prize of understanding the true measure of
influence: people's ability to get others to do something.

